# The Star Spangled Banner! Video



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I was talking to my sister one day about her time in the Marines. At one point she stated, "I did not really do too much." It got me to thinking about what I could do to explain and demonstrate how proud I was of her. About the same time I asked for and received permission to video a huge flag here near the freeway with my drone. The two things came together as I was listening to "Madison Rising's" rendition of the Star Spangled Banner. This video is the result. It is truly hard to describe how proud I am of all who have served this country! Thank you all for your service!






fixed


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool video. There was about ten min of dead space at the end (not sure if you were aware).

Absolutely awesome way to pay tribute.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I will see see about fixing that!


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I see what happened. Will have a fix in awhile. Thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome - thanks for sharing!


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

May have teared up alittle. Very well done. Awesome tribute. I'll be sharing with a few guys I know.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

The reason I spot lighted the Bataan Death March was because of a customer some 20 years ago. As I was finishing installing his alarm, he asked if I had a few minutes. I said sure and he went and got his wife and we all sat at a little yellow round kitchen table. For the next four hours he he spoke of the invasion of the Japanese into the Philippians and of his p[art in the fight and subsequent surrender. He talked about the many men he saw die during the death march. He spoke about being a prisoner in the Philippians and then in Japan. He told of the many men that died when the Japanese guards disappeared one day and it was a week before some British soldiers showed up. I think his wife and I used nearly a box of tissues during this four hours! When he was done he put his head down on the table from exhaustion I guess. His wife motioned to me and I stood up and went to the door. She hugged me, saying thank you for whatever it was that I did that got him to talk. She said she had never heard any of that during their marriage. I think he as much as anything affected my soul. I tear up every time I think about him and his story.


----------

